# Understanding Throttle Stop - How to revert to stock settings



## Swift101 (Aug 13, 2020)

Hey Everyone,

I've been using Throttle Stop for about 8 years now and it's always served me well. I recently installed it on my Dell Optiplex desktop (i7-9700)  and noticed something I haven't seen before. After I enabled high performance mode by using the drop down under the settings section my clock rate jumped to 4.5 Ghz, which is totally normal. But after installing a windows update and restarting my computer my clocks were all still high, even though Throttle Stop wasn't running at all. I managed to bring down my clock rate by selecting the balanced mode. How do I revert back to stock settings? Do all I need to do is delete the ThrottleStop.ini and shut down (not restart)? 

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## AOne (Aug 13, 2020)

Yes, just erase the .ini and restart TS.


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 13, 2020)

The ThrottleStop 9.2 drop down menu allows a user to change what Windows power profile their computer is using. This setting will remain in effect after you reboot whether you run ThrottleStop or not. It is making a change to your Windows power profile.

If you do not want Windows using its High Performance power profile anymore, start up ThrottleStop and change this back to Balanced.

If you have deleted ThrottleStop or do not want to use ThottleStop anymore, go into the Control Panel - Power Options and switch from High Performance back to Balanced.






This new option was added to ThrottleStop because on many computers running Windows 10 2004, these options have been removed or are hidden within the Control Panel.

If you use Windows to switch back to the recommended Balanced profile, you will probably discover that the High Performance option has disappeared. You will need to use ThrottleStop if you want access to the High Performance power profile again.


----------



## pvcosta (Sep 12, 2020)

How can i check the specs of each Windows profile ? And I don't see the point of using these profiles when you can personally change your CPU performance using SpeedShift and / or turbo ratio limits.


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 12, 2020)

pvcosta said:


> I don't see the point


ThrottleStop is like a Swiss army knife. You do not need to use every feature and every feature does not apply to every laptop. If you have a modern laptop that uses Speed Shift Technology, you can use the Speed Shift EPP setting to control your CPU speed. I have a 4th Gen laptop that does not use Speed Shift. There are still a lot of computers 4th Gen and older. Some new laptops do not enable Speed Shift by default. Some users just do not like Speed Shift. 

For all of them, this new feature gives easy access to all of the Windows power profiles that Microsoft has hidden. Users have requested this feature so I added it to ThrottleStop. It is an optional feature. If you do not want or need to use it, do not check the box that enables this.

The next version of ThrottleStop will also include easy access to Microsoft's hidden Ultimate Performance power plan.







pvcosta said:


> How can i check the specs of each Windows profile ?


What specs are you trying to check?


----------



## pvcosta (Sep 12, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> ThrottleStop is like a Swiss army knife. You do not need to use every feature and every feature does not apply to every laptop. If you have a modern laptop that uses Speed Shift Technology, you can use the Speed Shift EPP setting to control your CPU speed. I have a 4th Gen laptop that does not use Speed Shift. There are still a lot of computers 4th Gen and older. Some new laptops do not enable Speed Shift by default. Some users just do not like Speed Shift.
> 
> For all of them, this new feature gives easy access to all of the Windows power profiles that Microsoft has hidden. Users have requested this feature so I added it to ThrottleStop. It is an optional feature. If you do not want or need to use it, do not check the box that enables this.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your reply and explanation.
When I asked about the Windows Profile specs, I was trying to find out how exactly each one of them can influence on my CPU/notebook performance. Also, in what level of settings they overlap with the ones that I personally did on TS.

Thanks


----------

